# all GLI lover's look...



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

this was my 04 GLI..


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

did u hit a moose?


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (nobrakes!!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobrakes!!!!* »_did u hit a moose?

if goose are geese
are moose..meese?

sorry to see your car in that shape man


----------



## crazy mother dubber (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (Benny The Jetta)*


----------



## fourdoordub (Sep 22, 2005)

i have to say it.... that'll buff right out!


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*

That sucks man. Are you parting it out?


----------



## laurent (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClubDownforce* »_That sucks man. Are you parting it out?









Part it out why? Looks worse than it really is.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

only 8500 in damage.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

airbags did not deploy?


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (Rage In The Machines)*

nope, no air bags...
My Girlfriend hit me from behind and pushed me into a Blazer. 
What a great girl!!!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

you mean ex girlfriend.


----------



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (mrreet)*

u know if the air bags did not deploy u can get a **** load of money off the insurance company because the air bags didnt come out, my friend with a turboed audi a4 crashed into a snow truck(completely his fault) and the air bags didnt come out, the insurance company paid him a completely new car


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*

Thats a NO!! she is going to be fixed.. 



_Modified by ManningGLI at 1:03 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (victor_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victor_s* »_ u know if the air bags did not deploy u can get a **** load of money off the insurance company because the air bags didnt come out, my friend with a turboed audi a4 crashed into a snow truck(completely his fault) and the air bags didnt come out, the insurance company paid him a completely new car

I have never heard of that?


----------



## jjreason (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManningGLI* »_nope, no air bags...
My Girlfriend hit me from behind and pushed me into a Blazer. 
What a great girl!!!









Well now its your turn to hit her from behind.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (jonahreason)*








I miss my car!! 3 weeks till the fix..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (fourdoordub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourdoordub* »_i have to say it.... that'll buff right out!


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (nobrakes!!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nobrakes!!!!* »_did u hit a moose?

If it was a moose, he would have driven under it, taken the roof off and made it a cabrio







. Those things have long legs.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (Vrucizzy)*

The rental place gave me a . 
2006 Dodge Status !!! (I HATE IT)


----------



## Mattgumd (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (jonahreason)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonahreason* »_Well now its your turn to hit her from behind.



















































Buttsecks FTMFW!


----------



## idriveavw (Nov 6, 2006)

can i have your wheels? lol
that really sucks.
i hope you hid her body well. you don't want to be in prison when that thing comes out of the shop.


----------



## MrGLi (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

PLease tell me she did not do that to you on purpose. She "pushed" you into another car? Is there any damage in the rear then? 
On a similar note...
I went to go visit my mother yesterday and parked right accross from her house was this heavily banged up 04 jetta with reeaaally shiney red paint and CLEAN interior. It was hit in the front like yours and in the rear left quarter. My mom says it happened earlier this week. I walk around to the back and there's a paper tag with a date of 03/30/07!!!!! Owner didn't even have the car for more than 3 weeks!!!


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

hood, bumper, fenders, light, fmic, radiator...
any engine damage or is mostly cosmetic?


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (eliotkb)*

I got the bill today $7800, with more to come.. 
Yes, I was hit in the back but the damage was not that bad.. 
And.. no, I she didn't hit me on purpose...(i think) .. 
And.. NO.. you cant have my wheels..


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*

i'll post some more pics.. when it's fixed up..


----------



## 4MoPassat (May 12, 2004)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

Dodge Stratus!! Those bastards.
Demand a least a G6 or Altima.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

it's been 2 weeks or so.....








i am going crazy!!


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

I bet you'll leave more space between you and the car in front of you from now on...








Any frame damage?


----------



## idriveavw (Nov 6, 2006)

_Quote »_And.. NO.. you cant have my wheels..


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (jimix)*

nope, no major damage.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

some more pics...1/2 done
































More to come.


----------



## dubsicle (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

This looks like a great excuse to go afternarket on your front end


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (dubsicle)*

I would but ins. will not pay for it.


----------



## IluvFAST (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*

Sorry to see that happen to another GLI... I don't know what I would do if that happened to me. Glad to see its on the upward slop now though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marshallbedsaul (Jan 24, 2007)

at least your getting it fixed







and your ok and your not killing your girl
thats amazing


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (marshallbedsaul)*

THe BEST part about it......... 
My Girlfriend totaled her crapy saturn.. 
and bought a 2004 Jetta to replace it!!!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I had the same GLI.. that sucks.
Nice your GF got a VW.. now go mess up her jetta.. and see how she likes it.. jk
JT


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (Benny The Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benny The Jetta* »_
if goose are geese
are moose..meese?

sorry to see your car in that shape man









MOOOSEN


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManningGLI* »_nope, no air bags...
My Girlfriend hit me from behind and pushed me into a Blazer. 
What a great girl!!!









Gotta love a girl that will hit ya from behind...


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *victor_s* »_ u know if the air bags did not deploy u can get a **** load of money off the insurance company because the air bags didnt come out, my friend with a turboed audi a4 crashed into a snow truck(completely his fault) and the air bags didnt come out, the insurance company paid him a completely new car
Good lord! Quit spewing mis-information! The airbags won't deploy if they don't have to. Christ, this is like reading the MKIV forum


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: all GLI lover's look... (ManningGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManningGLI* »_I would but ins. will not pay for it. 

Yes they will. You could cover your front end with a tarp and pocket the cash if you wanted.
They just won't pay you over and above the cost of OEM replacement parts.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

good luck with putting it together


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

the only good thing so far is that I am getting the Race kit from eurojet instead of the street kit i first had. other than that.. THIS SUCKS..


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*

I was told today it's ONLY going to be 1.5 more weeks.. that means it's going to take a total of 4.5 weeks..


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

its still faster then my car


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mean 'n Green86)*

i went to look at it today 4/19/07, it looks a little more like a Vdub now, I new intercooler is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*

it's done!!! i'll get some pics soon.. looks good..


----------



## Unpimp_da_auto86 (Mar 23, 2007)

sorry to here about the accident and glad to hear your jettas back in commission, also congrats to your girl for getting a VW.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Unpimp_da_auto86)*

IT"S BACK!!!!


----------



## sniggles (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*

Hey looks good man...glad you got it back


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (sniggles)*

thanks.. the only problem is the intercooler was replaced with the "race" kit form euro jet and i think it's to big for my stock turbo.. when i really "get on it" puch the gas.. it gets boggie.. 
i dont know, ???


----------



## mk2dogg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*

thats a happy ending that brings a tear to my eye, 
Platinum GriZay props to the GLI god


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2dogg)*

Looks like there is some nasty hood gap going on. Maybe have them readjust it?


----------



## VeedUp (May 12, 2004)

Well looks like you need to get a big turbo for that big IC, at least it back on the street. does kinda look like you have a nasty hood gap.


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (VeedUp)*

ya, i hood gap is going to get fix soon.. and they also put normal Jetta head lights on it.. not the projectors.. they are fixing that too.. 
it's all getting better...


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (ManningGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ManningGLI* »_ya, i hood gap is going to get fix soon.. and they also put normal Jetta head lights on it.. not the projectors.. they are fixing that too.. 
it's all getting better... 

It didn't have projectors before... You getting OEM HIDs?


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (marshallbedsaul)*

your girl helped cause that.... wow she must feel horrible... i think my bf would forgive me but still be VERY upset... i mean f*ck.. i hit him go kart racing and i felt like sh*t... i can only imagine how she feels... sorry about the damage.. no one wants to see a fellow dubber go thru all that








good to know you got it fixed instead of just ditching it, thats true dubber love right there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ManningGLI (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

ya i love the dubs.. 
i had the projectors head lights but they didn't know b/c they were damaged so bad.. i just got it back today with them on it .. they look good....


----------

